# Payton may be traded to Boston for Mihm and Atkins



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Payton may be traded to Boston for Mihm and Adkins*

According to hoopshype the Lakers and Celtics may have agreed to make this trade.

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

What the-? The Lakers are willing to make this trade without getting Marcus Banks as well? Are we _that_ desperate for Chris Mihm?


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> What the-? The Lakers are willing to make this trade without getting Marcus Banks as well? Are we _that_ desperate for Chris Mihm?


When you're back-up big man is Slava MedvenIsuck***. I would say you're pretty desperate.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is a decent trade for the Lakers.
Why would they include Banks who probably will be their future PG.
Lakers get a big man to come off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF?! Awful, awful trade!

Go after Kidd!:upset:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Payton is done, great trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If the Lakers make this trade I no longer feel they are capable of HCA in round 1. Payton is still good, and a lineup of Payton, Kobe, Walton, Odom and Vlade would be lethal offensively. 

Atkins and Mihm will never be more than good backups.

If they make this trade I say we start Rush with Kobe in the backcourt.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From Sky at Lakerstalk.net
http://lakerstalk.net/forum/viewtopic.php?sid=346bef36341e386da74e0c71452007ba&p=472083#472083



> I've heard the Lakers are talking with Boston, but the Celtics have several ideas on the table they are pursuing. LA deal was charactertized as a backburner until/unless other options fail to materialize on both ends. Boston is looking for last years and picks, Lakers are evaluating a Kidd trade. If those other options fail to materizlize, or if Buss says a Kidd deal is just to expensive, then a Boston-LA trade is reportedly in play.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> If the Lakers make this trade I no longer feel they are capable of HCA in round 1. Payton is still good, and a lineup of Payton, Kobe, Walton, Odom and Vlade would be lethal offensively.
> 
> Atkins and Mihm will never be more than good backups.
> ...


Exactly. Payton makes us a playoff team, when we replace him with Atkins......UGH! As for Mihm, he's not that great and certainly not worth losing Payton for.

Luckily, this deal doesn't work under the cap because Mihm and Atkins would combine to make like $8M and GP makes only $5M. You can't combine a trade exception into a deal, so other players have to be involved. Maybe Fox and Banks are in the deal, but I'd SOOOO much rather go after Kidd.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

screw that, I don't want Mihm period, not into trading an expiring payton who is a decent pg starter for a two backups

stupid mitch


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> If the Lakers make this trade I no longer feel they are capable of HCA in round 1. Payton is still good, and a lineup of Payton, Kobe, Walton, Odom and Vlade would be lethal offensively.
> 
> Atkins and Mihm will never be more than good backups.
> ...


If a trade like this went down where Payton was dealt and we didn't get a quality PG in return and we started Kobe and Rush at the 1 and 2, I wouldn't be comfortable with Rush running point and I don't think he would be either. His ball-handling don't seem to be good enough to be running the point full-time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Aren't they gettin Chucky Atkins as well? He's a point guard...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Hoopshype has changed the article from saying that the Lakers and Celtics had agreed in principle to the trade to they MAY make a trade.

So this trade may not take place. I thought the Celtics were really high on Mihm. I guess they have cooled off since they are willing to trade a young Center for an old point guard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Aren't they gettin Chucky Atkins as well? He's a point guard...


Chucky Atkins is not going to lead a team to the playoffs.

Mitch, turn into SUPER KUPCHAK, damnit! Banks and Fox or no trade!:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The link has changed again, it now says that they are working out throw-ins to make the deal work.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Chucky Atkins is not going to lead a team to the playoffs.
> ...


He actually led the Celtics to the playoffs and why would Boston accept this trade if they had to give up Banks so they could get Fox


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> He actually led the Celtics to the playoffs and why would Boston accept this trade if they had to give up Banks so they could get Fox


He led the Celtics at the PG position to a sub .500 record and they got the 8th seed. He is not going to lead any Western Conference team to the playoffs. That is just too big of a hole to have at the PG spot when you are trying to win.

They'd give up Banks because the Lakers are getting totally screwed in this deal right now. GP can still put up 16ppg, 5rpg and 7apg, while Atkins is really a backup and Mihm is a softy.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

You guys can keep Payton cause Marcus Banks isn't going anywhere!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> You guys can keep Payton cause Marcus Banks isn't going anywhere!!!


That would be nice, as GP would be a huge part in a deal to get Jason Kidd. I'd certainly rather keep Gary Payton than make this trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

In a previous article, hoopshype mentioned this trade...

*Lakers Trade:* 
Gary Payton
Rick Fox

*Celtics Trade:* 
Chucky Atkins
Chris Mihm
Marcus Banks
Jumaine Jones


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Marcus Banks isn't a true PG... There's no way he would be better at PG than Chucky...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Marcus Banks isn't a true PG... There's no way he would be better at PG than Chucky...


But at least we get something for our future that would be good in one or two years. You have to remember, with this trade, Karl Malone is basically gone too. With Malone, GP and the rest of the roster, we have a chance to compete right now. Making this trade makes us worse right now and doesn't really help out our future either.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

man u guys want to rob every team.

there is no way Banks gets traded.
unless you include Caron.

making this trade helps you because you get a big man to come of the bench.
Grant,Divac,Mihn,and Slava.

Celtics get raped with that 7 player trade..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> man u guys want to rob every team.
> 
> there is no way Banks gets traded.
> ...


You don't understand why the Celtics are doing the trade, so it's odd that you would say the Lakers are robbing the Celtics.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

GP and Fox ARE OFFICIALLY TRADED ACCORDING TO 1150 AM RADIO.

We only get Mihm and Atkins.
DAMNIT I WANTED TO SEE HOW GP WOULD DO WITHOUT THE TRIANGLE. :upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nobody has announced it yet...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Wait, IF GP and Fox are the ones being traded, Mihm and Atkin's contracts dont add up.

Hopefully that means we get some other players. :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> GP and Fox ARE OFFICIALLY TRADED ACCORDING TO 1150 AM RADIO.
> 
> We only get Mihm and Atkins.
> DAMNIT I WANTED TO SEE HOW GP WOULD DO WITHOUT THE TRIANGLE. :upset:


Yeah, just heard that. I wouldn't call it official _quite_ yet, but it looks as if that's what it'll be. 

Overall, I like the trade long term because Mihm is a serviceable 7 foot defender that can play a great role as a backup for 20-25 mpg, and is still only 25 years old. Atkins is an average PG at best, I'd rather have Payton instead (but that would have killed the deal obviously). Banks was a real big piece of this trade because he's young enough to develop a little and is already a very good defender. A PG that can man up with the best of them is important with a weak or average front court.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone needs to announce it on a website or on ESPN News, this is pissing me off... Come on, somebody make it official...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, just heard that. I wouldn't call it official _quite_ yet, but it looks as if that's what it'll be.
> ...


was Banks included?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Wait, IF GP and Fox are the ones being traded, Mihm and Atkin's contracts dont add up.
> 
> Hopefully that means we get some other players. :yes:


Haha, whoops, you're right, contracts don't meet the within 15% requirement under the CBA. Hopefully that means Banks has to be included. What's Jumaine Jones' contract?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Post from LG (some guy from Croatia):




> Just heard this trade is official on the radio.
> 
> Lakers send Payton, Fox, #1 pick (lotto protected 2005) and cash to Boston for Mihm, Banks, Atkins and #2 pick. Celtics will use cash to sign Rebraca.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Rush would start at the 2 like Fisher used to, Kobe would be the point.



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> If a trade like this went down where Payton was dealt and we didn't get a quality PG in return and we started Kobe and Rush at the 1 and 2, I wouldn't be comfortable with Rush running point and I don't think he would be either. His ball-handling don't seem to be good enough to be running the point full-time.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Lakers send Payton, Fox, #1 pick (lotto protected 2005) and cash to Boston for Mihm, Banks, Atkins and #2 pick. Celtics will use cash to sign Rebraca.


Nice! Banks is included, that was key. PG isn't too bad now, Banks-Atkins-Sasha is at least an average rotation with lots of upside.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Banks is in the deal?! I'm all for it.:yes:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice! Banks is included, that was key. PG isn't too bad now, Banks-Atkins-Sasha is at least an average rotation with lots of upside.


Yeah, now that I think about it, it isn't as bad as it seems.
We got a decent rebounder in Mihm (5.4 rpg/17 mpg, Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(5.6) Ranks #10 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(14.9)
Atkins is a decent at best, and will probably start for us.
Banks has potential and ranks #1 in the league in steals per 48 min.

I'm just sad to see GP go because I really think he'd do a lot better without the triangle.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good trade, I think talent wise it's a wash, Lakers don't get worse, don't get better, but they do get younger.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, I hear ya Hov. Mihm is fine for now, Lakers could have done much worse. 



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Good trade, I think talent wise it's a wash, Lakers don't get worse, don't get better, but they do get younger.


Yup, agree there also. Though, depends how Banks and Mihm mesh with the system.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/2645812


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's being reported as I type on ESPNNews right now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is a beautiful trade! Now I'm a bigger Kupchak fan. 

GP may have been better off in the triangle, but he still would not be dominating the ball, which is what makes him good. His defense regressed to a D- last season. It wouldn't get any better this season. Getting Banks is outstanding. We can immediately use him off the bench to frustrate good PGs. Mihm is better than Medvedenko. I like the fact that this is going in a different direction than getting Vlade and trying to bring back Malone. Those are "win right away" moves. This is a good move with an eye towards the future. I'm glad to see that Kupchak has resisted the "we need to win now so Kobe and I don't get criticized".


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> This is a beautiful trade! Now I'm a bigger Kupchak fan.


Same here. We get rid of fox, and get two, decent young players. Atkins isn't great, but a Atkins-Banks-Sasha rotation isn't bad at all. Especially with all the ball handlers on this team. Mihm is a good offensive player, and he could shine with all the great passers we have on this team. Banks is an aswome defender, but still needs to make better disicions. One more thing, we are even DEEPER! aswome trade!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, we have some serious depth now, and we are EXTREMELY deep if Karl Malone comes back.

PG: Marcus Banks...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush
SF: Lamar Odom...Caron Butler...Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Brian Grant...Slava Medvedenko...Brian Cook
C: Vlade Divac...Chris Mihm

We have room for one more guy, which will be Malone or Douthit. I'd expect George and Cook to be traded for a player and a pick soon.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> We have room for one more guy, which will be Malone or Douthit. I'd expect George and Cook to be traded for a player and a pick soon.


I think we can kiss malone goodbye w/o gary.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we can kiss malone goodbye w/o gary.


It certainly lessens our chances, but it's still not totally out of the question.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Very good deal here for us. Fox wasn't going to play AT ALL this year and Payton was going to be here any longer than this year. We get young legitimate center, a good young prospect in Banks and decent backup/ good outside shooter in Atkins.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I like that we finally have a decent shot blocker, and a quick pg.

C-Vlade/Mihm
Pf-Grant/Slava/Cook
Sf-Odom/Butler/Walton
Sg-Kobe/Rush
Pg-Atkins/Banks

IR: George, Douthit, Sasha

Now we have a solid frontcourt.

Mihm, Slava, Butler, Rush, Banks....that's a nice bench.

Banks leads the NBA in steals per 48 mins.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A look at the big picture of these trades....

*Lakers Trade:* 
Shaquille O'Neal
Gary Payton
Rick Fox
Lakers 2005 Lottery-Protected First Round Pick
Cash

*Lakers Receive:* 
Lamar Odom
Caron Butler
Brian Grant
Marcus Banks
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Heat 2006 Lottery-Protected First Round Pick
Celtics 2005 Second Round Pick

Pretty darn good there, Mitch.:yes: :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, I'm glad that the Lakers traded that 2005 First Round Pick because we really won't have room for another young player for another two years. Then, in 2006 we'll have two first round picks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm really liking how the Lakers are looking this year, they aren't in the top of the Western Conference, but it seems like it'll be a very fun team to watch next season. They're finally giving Kobe some athletic youth to play with. It's going to be interesting to see how far they go.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I'm really liking how the Lakers are looking this year, they aren't in the top of the Western Conference, but it seems like it'll be a very fun team to watch next season. They're finally giving Kobe some athletic youth to play with. It's going to be interesting to see how far they go.


I *definitely* agree with that. :yes:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, we got a bit better

I doubt we'd get Malone back now, but if we did...


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> A look at the big picture of these trades....
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> ...


No doubt. Imagine how one-sided it'll look in two years when Gary's done, Caron (assuming he stays on the team) is a stud, banks is one of the best Point guard defenders in the league, and shaq is making 30 Mil+ and suffacating someone's cap while not being nearly as productive.

Mabye...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

anybody knows chris Mihm salary and contract?

trade rejected if his salary is less than $2M a year.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> anybody knows chris Mihm salary and contract?
> 
> trade rejected if his salary is less than $2M a year.


This isn't an idea, it happened. S&T I believe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a trade for the future I guess, since this weakens our point guard spot will be worse off next year. Lakers really did desperatly need Mihm with Vlade only being able to go about 24 minutes a game and no true backup center. 

I wasn't really sold on Banks, but then I'm slowly being convinced by others that his style of play would be a great complement to playmakers like Kobe and Odom.

Lakers take a hit for next season though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> This is a trade for the future I guess, since this weakens our point guard spot will be worse off next year. Lakers really did desperatly need Mihm with Vlade only being able to go about 24 minutes a game and no true backup center.
> 
> I wasn't really sold on Banks, but then I'm slowly being convinced by others that his style of play would be a great complement to playmakers like Kobe and Odom.
> ...


Any quick, athletic player that can finish in the open court is a good fit for this Lakers team. Banks is just that, so he fits in well offensively in _that_ sense. But otherwise, his shooting and passing are very raw, and not a good fit for half court ball. But the Lakers have so many good passers now that that weakness may be masked without issue.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I accept everyone's apology who said I was stupid for suggesting to trade Gary Payton so that Vujacic could start.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I accept everyone's apology who said I was stupid for suggesting to trade Gary Payton so that Vujacic could start.


Er, what? Sasha isn't going to start. :uhoh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He will by January. If Rudy T has any sense left, that is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade is good for the lakers. Banks can D up on any pg in the league and with him and Kobe out front we will have one of the best perimeter backcourts. 

I like Mihm as a bench sub with the size, he gets in foul trouble real easy though. 

I still think we may be in for more moves . 

GP with Odom and Kobe as ball handlers to me just wasn't a good fit anymore. 

I think this was best. If Banks can develop a spot up 3 he will do fine. In a half court game if Sasha can play solid defense he will get most of the mintues there. 

I don't quite know if Sasha has any toughness if he does than he may well start, he's gonna go through hell in practice though Banks is gonna be all over him. And Banks's quickness is gonna give him trouble.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I accept everyone's apology who said I was stupid for suggesting to trade Gary Payton so that Vujacic could start.


WTF? You are stupid, then. Marcus Banks is better than Sasha right now because he's a better defender and a better ball-handler. They are both good playmakers and Sasha is a much better shooter. However, Sasha needs to improve his ball-handling skills before he gets big minutes at PG in the NBA. I do have faith, though, that he will turn out to be a very good player.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF? You are stupid, then. Marcus Banks is better than Sasha right now because he's a better defender and a better ball-handler. They are both good playmakers and Sasha is a much better shooter. However, Sasha needs to improve his ball-handling skills before he gets big minutes at PG in the NBA. I do have faith, though, that he will turn out to be a very good player.


As someone who has NBA League Pass, and watched alot of Boston Games, because they were always on before the Kings were (east coast) I believe one of Banks major flaws was that he had very bad dribbles, and when he got to high speeds he couldn't handle the ball, and had alot of turnovers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He will by January. If Rudy T has any sense left, that is.


How much you want to bet?


----------

